# NHS IVF medical records



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies!

Just wondered if anyone knew the answer to this...

This is my last IVF cycle on the NHS so if this does not work, I will be going private (probably abroad).

Am I entitled to get copies of anything I would like from my file? Results, protocols etc?

Can I even ask for my whole file?

And I don't mind paying - if I do, is it charged by report/file?

I am seeing my clinic next month anyway but thought I would see if anyone had already tried this?

Thanks for your help! Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Fairycake,  I had to write a letter and take it to my hospital and detail exactly what I wanted a copy of. Each test, scasn etc.. If your other half has had any tests done they will also need to sign the letter saying they want copy of their bits.  I called ahead of my next appointment and told them I wanted it and was coming shortly so could I collect it all then. Handed my letter over with photo I'd for me and DH and walked away with a copy of all results. No charge.  I do know some places will charge. Good luck xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Fairycake,

Under the Data Protection Act 1998 you are entitled to any written medical information held about you.

When I changed clinics I wrote a letter asking for a copy of all my medical ivf notes and reports from the first clinic. It had to be signed by myself and DH and we paid £50.

Have you checked on your clinics website? Sometimes they put the cost of obtaining medical notes and reports on there.

xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes you are entitled to copies.  Most places charge an admin fee around the £50 mark.  Some can take a month or two to make them available though x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Fairy cake, just to say, I had 3 lots of treatment in the U.K. Then went abroad and didn't actually need anything other than what I already knew eg, what meds I was on previously etc but if it is easier for you you can apply for you medical notes at a small cost, depending on the trust it can vary in the time it takes for you to receive them 

Good luck 

Nic
Xx

Ps going abroad for my treatment was by far the best decision I made, they were fab and I'm currently 36 weeks pregnant courtesy of reprofit it Czech


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I kept a copy of the treatment notes I had from my nhs cycle.  They could see what dose I had been on and the number of follies at my first scan too.  We were lucky  - a we knew we wanted icsi the clinic didn't charge for our first appointment - just charged for an amh test.


----------



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for their responses  

I do know some of my info - like drugs and doses etc - but some information they haven't really told me (like my FSH levels) etc. Plus I am hoping some of my STD tests may be in date for my new clinic.

Really appreciate everyones input - I know roughly what I can do now  

NICHUB - would you mind if PM you about Reprofit? Its one of the clinics on my shortlist and I would really like some first hand experience/knowledge! If you don't mind....

Thanks again xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Gosh fairycake you have read my mind! I am literally coming on here to ask the same question and saw your post!  I want a copy of EVERYTHING that they have on me.  So far we have had bits of paper here and there, follicle scans during stim, sperm results. But I want my whole file.  Want to know any remarks the consultant has made about me, want especially to know what was recorded during my laparoscopy as have just had to pay private for another and have a massive growth removed.  I find it hard to accept that it would have grown to the size it did since February this year, not impossible, but improbable.

Has anyone got any specific wording they would suggest using to make sure that they put everything in? I want to know it all, even as far back as the first ever transvaginal scan I had before I even got on the waiting list for IVF.  I'm fed up of being a passive consumer in this whole process, knowledge is power so they say and there's nowhere a woman feels more powerless than in the middle of IVF.

Any tips please girls?xx


----------



## robandkaz (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.nhsmedicalrecords.org.uk/medicalrecords.php

Some info here and a Basic template letter you could use

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks robandkaz, that's helpful.


----------



## robandkaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Very welcome hun


----------

